
Python 8 will be the next major Python version - echion
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2016-March/143603.html
======
PeCaN
Later in that thread:

> Does it combine the base of Python 2 with the power of Python 3?

------
mjevans
April 1st; training everyone to take everything with a grain of salt...
sometimes with a mine of salt.

------
andremendes
That was the funniest april fools joke I've read since I've arrived at work
today.

~~~
sshasan
seconded!

------
stared
Why not just Python 4 - just with for loops requiring a bracket and leaving
'+' only for float addition (for integer addition there will be '++'). With no
new benefits, but 10% worse performance.

Oh, wait - it would an old-joke recycling.

------
RandomBK
Oh god, this is triggering my PTSD already! On the other hand, a language-
enforced style guide might not be such a bad idea...

~~~
chrisdotcode
Go does this with go fmt. I hear it works quite nicely.

------
djsumdog
I like how it's more than obviously an April 1st thing. But it's also kinda
meh and not all that funny.

------
outworlder
Refusing to import files with PEP8 violations would actually be a good thing -
had it always been that way.

------
sdegutis
To quote Uncle Albert and Bert:

> I always say, there's nothing like a good joke.

> No, and that was nothing like a good joke.

------
DonHopkins
When will Python catch up to where C++ was exactly 18 years ago? [1]

[1]
[http://www.stroustrup.com/whitespace98.pdf](http://www.stroustrup.com/whitespace98.pdf)

------
smnrchrds
I wish the part about renaming PyPI back to Cheeseshop were true.

------
stared
And when Node jumped from 0.x to 4.x it was not a joke.

------
shogun21
This really bytes.

~~~
comex
It's the latest in a string of terrible April Fool's jokes.

~~~
wittekm
A unique ode to the biggest changes between 2->3

~~~
notdonspaulding
They're just trying not to leave behind a remainder of the already-divided
community.

